# Seriously Apple, Seriously!?



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I understand all phones have developers and all phones have options.

Since I am an android user I am not sure if these options are in the current iphones but passing by a page here this says that the iOS 6/ iphone5 has "developer options" now. really apple?

Sorry for venting I just cant stand the BS Apple thows around.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks fake. But if this stands true, I've got even more reason to hate Crapple. From the notification pull down to the Developer Settings? Really Apple? And there's a whole court session going on about how Samsung copied Apple...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

What are you getting all uptight about? If the video was real why is that a problem? Everyone tests hardware and software through users. Apple has a history of testing products in the wild, especially software ie. OS's. You know how many times I've seen OS's available for download before they were released but were "Gold Edition" which are basically the final retail release but the ones the developers and testers were using.

This whole Fanboy for either side is ridiculous, I use products from both sides because they all work.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

mav3rick478 said:


> What are you getting all uptight about? If the video was real why is that a problem? Everyone tests hardware and software through users. Apple has a history of testing products in the wild, especially software ie. OS's. You know how many times I've seen OS's available for download before they were released but were "Gold Edition" which are basically the final retail release but the ones the developers and testers were using.
> 
> This whole Fanboy for either side is ridiculous, I use products from both sides because they all work.


Now let's all sing and hold hands....

Sorry, couldn't resist.  The point the OP is making is apple sued Samsung for copying the search, etc, and now they're copying androids developer options.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

mav3rick478 said:


> What are you getting all uptight about? If the video was real why is that a problem? Everyone tests hardware and software through users. Apple has a history of testing products in the wild, especially software ie. OS's. You know how many times I've seen OS's available for download before they were released but were "Gold Edition" which are basically the final retail release but the ones the developers and testers were using.
> 
> This whole Fanboy for either side is ridiculous, I use products from both sides because they all work.


There would be another lawsuit if this was the other way around is my point.

Apple cant stand competition yet they use what the competition has, based on the information in the trial Apple says that the competitors should find other ways of doing what they do instead of copying what they do, still they copy. Damn bastards will somehow patent NFC soon too.


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

agreed that apple is beimg hypocritical, but on the other hand i would love to see custom roms happening on iphone because it would mean that there will be tons of development on one machine and same method one ONE machine vs soooo many androids. 
also it adds competition to the smartphone market, its one way to encourage better phone releases.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't see apple incorporating 2 different gpu's in there. They are all about money & no one is going to pay to be able to switch between 2 gpu's.

I call BS


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

It has been there for years if you have a Dev phone.

No need for the aimless Apple bashing.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

mutelight said:


> No need for the aimless Apple bashing.


Great products, terrible policy.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> There would be another lawsuit if this was the other way around is my point.
> 
> Apple cant stand competition yet they use what the competition has, based on the information in the trial Apple says that the competitors should find other ways of doing what they do instead of copying what they do, still they copy. Damn bastards will somehow patent NFC soon too.


Maybe what you guys fail to realize is if the video is true its a developer phone with developer options for testing for Apple. You guys are getting caught up in the labeling of tabs in the phone that is for testing. This kind of of blatant disregard of thinking about what you see is what fuels the Apple Fanboy and Android Fanboy bashing. Instead of bashing we should've been watching and seeing that in Beta stages of a product like the new iPhone or even any new Android that its pretty awesome that they would have the ability to switch between GPUs that could lead to a possibility for future releases.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

Brian G said:


> Now let's all sing and hold hands....
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.  The point the OP is making is apple sued Samsung for copying the search, etc, and now they're copying androids developer options.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


wellll, they're suing because silly samsung copied iOs. and they did, and now they can bleed for it. touchwiz hurts android, and the way they disrespect google and duarte by stripping off 99% of their work, break most of androids sdk guidelines, and yet call their ios clone "ics" or "jellybean." maybe its good for them to be grounded, who knows, they might even start to think and consider actual jb as an option.

about that dev setting, come on. most apps and devices have that. as a programmer its normal to include this stuff for maintenance, its even weird that google didnt hide their dev-settings - i like how open they are. wouldnt be surprised if apple has menus like this all the way down to their first ios.


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Damn bastards will somehow patent NFC soon too.


You ask and you shall receive haha
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/apple-itravel-nfc-patent/
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/08/apple-shopping-list-patent/

And finally this (yes some are applied for and not granted yet) 
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/tech-nfc/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

